# Water quality Staffordshire (seven trent)



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Just found out the water quality out the tap from seven Trent, this is in Newcastle-under-lyme but i think it will be the same all over. (you can check yours with this handy tool Quality in your area : Water quality : Household : Severn Trent Water

Just wondering weather i would need to invest in a Reverse osmosis unit to keep fish at there happiest, alot of the fish i want are soft water, i don't fancy just using hard water ones.
Most fish do fine in ph 7.41 don't they?

If anyone else lives in Staffordshire and keeps fish how are you doing?

-cheers ash



 *Units Hardness Level Hard / Hardness Clark 16.45 No / Clark Hardness 94 No Standard Applies* mgCa/l Aluminium 6.5 200 μgAl/l *Chloride 25.44 250 mgCl/l Chlorine 0.13 mg/l *Coliform bacteria 0 0 no./100ml Colour 0.67 20 mg/l Pt/Co Conductivity 461.94 2500 μS/cm at 20°C E.coli bacteria 0 0 no./100ml Fluoride 0.04 1.5 mgF/l Iron 7 200 μgFe/l Manganese 1.5 50 μgMn/l *Nitrate 41.22 50* *mgNO3*/l Odour 0 3 at 25°C Dilution Number Pesticides 0 0.5 μg/l *pH 7.41* 6.5 - 10.0 pH Value Sodium 10.88 200 mgNa/l Taste 0 3 at 25°C Dilution Number *Plumbing Metals* Copper 0.04 2.0 mgCu/l Lead 1.61 25 μgPb/l Nickel 1.34 20 μgNi/l


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

All those values are fine for all but the most delicate species.


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks buddy, now i don't have to convince my dad we need a RO man :2thumb:


----------



## Andy53 (Jun 20, 2008)

Reverse Osmosis is a bit of a catch 22 really. Yes, it does allow softer water, and gives you that extra sense of security that there is no chlorine, chloromine or chloride in the water - BUT - it also removes valuable nutrients that are naturally occuring in the water. Most of the water in the Stafforshire area is groundwater, so is likely to be rich in such nutrients, as well as being well filtered naturally. 

I used RO water for a while, but didn't notice any benefits, other than not having to dechlorinate, or leave to stand. 

Hope that helps - or maybe its just confused you even more!!!

Andy


----------



## Stoke Lad (Jan 26, 2007)

Ty andy that helped a bunch, 

peoples reviews are always better than the product telling you that you need to buy it.

i think i will pass on the RO then


----------

